# Weaning nigerian bottle babies?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have 2 bottle babies that are 6 weeks old . They get 3 10oz bottles a day. Just wondering when to cut them back to 2 bottles then to 1? I would like to have them weaned within the next 3 weeks. They are already eating some grain.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Personally for me, I don't like to see any reduction in feedings until after they're 8 weeks...9-10 weeks is usually even better, but they should be fully ready to wean at 8 weeks. After 8 weeks, you can start reducing bottles however you'd like.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Personally for me, I don't like to see any reduction in feedings until after they're 8 weeks...9-10 weeks is usually even better, but they should be fully ready to wean at 8 weeks. After 8 weeks, you can start reducing bottles however you'd like.


How do you wean yours?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I try to dam raise everything, but when/if I have bottle kids...it seems like each one is a little different. Some are ready to wean right at 8 weeks and if so, i've dropped it down to feeding 1x a day from 8+ weeks for about 3-5 days long of the 1x day feeding. Then i've had some that I felt needed to stay on the bottle longer and I didn't change their feedings til 9-10+ weeks. Sometimes though, those bottle kids will cry during the weaning process and it's hard not to go give them a bottle. But I can be a big softy when it comes to bottle babies.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I have two ND doeling bottle babies. 
I give 8 oz. three times a day. 
They are 8 and 10 weeks old now. 
I plan to give bottles til they are at least 12 weeks. 
I probably will have the older one go longer a few extra weeks until the younger one is 12 weeks (im sure she would be jealous if she saw sister get milk and not her LOL)


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I ran out of milk replacer and had to buy another bag today so I guess I'll keep bottle feeding them until I run out again. By then they should be ready to wean


----------

